# Hertz Energy ES 250.5 Single 10" Subwoofer



## WestonWW (Feb 26, 2015)

Hertz Energy ES 250 5 Single 10" Subwoofer 750W Peak 250W RMS 28 300Hz | eBay

Hertz Energy ES 250.5 Single 10" Subwoofer 750W Peak / 250W RMS 28-300Hz

Thanks for looking!

Take a look at my other listings too, some Audi TT 2008 and up installation related items.


----------



## blueline004 (May 26, 2015)

missed out.


----------



## WestonWW (Feb 26, 2015)

I still have the subwoofer if you are interested.


----------

